# FWD Vehicle Transmission Remove, Possible? Lowest Weight oil in diff?



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I've answered my own question, I was thinking the differential could be cut out from the tranny on the FWD but I would need to machine it, make an adapter and run dry without oil because the differential cannot be easily separated from the transmission on this vehicle. The only other way would be to do a 1:1 double shaft electric drive which wouldn't work without a reduction motor or a pair of hub motors. It also looks like I can't easily change the gear to 3rd and expect it to stay that way, they really cobble these things internally to keep them in 2nd 

Ah well, back to seeing if these synthetics have any effect at all on mileage, thus far, not much.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

most american trannies from about 1980 and on tend to use ATF such as mercon/dextron. A lot of racing people swear by Schaeffer or amsoil for a full synthetic ATF with supposedly better qualities. Mileage and other qualities are either reported by the owner in non scientific way , or hyped by the manufacturer, supported in a non scientific way. I have run 50/50 ATF and 75 wt gear oil, but shifting was difficult when colder than 60degrees F. My '69 Dodge Hemi 4 spd tranny runs straight ATF. Hope that helps.

you should be able to move the shift device to the next gear and use some sort of restraint to keep it in that gear, say tiewraps?

I think the better alternative would be to rebuild it or have it converted back to a normal shifting tranny.


----------

